# Inspiration - Blue Springs, Orlando *** UPDATED with videos ***



## TimT (16 May 2016)

I've been out of the hobby for a while, but thought you guys would appreciate these pictures I took at Blue Springs Park in Orlando.

It's a privately owned freshwater spring that is teeming with life. The water is absolutely crystal clear, and the visibility near perfect!

P5040067 by sendposttiltimpics, on Flickr
P5040120 by sendposttiltimpics, on Flickr
P5040118 by sendposttiltimpics, on Flickr
P5040443 by sendposttiltimpics, on Flickr
P5040424 by sendposttiltimpics, on Flickr
P5040415 by sendposttiltimpics, on Flickr
P5040371 by sendposttiltimpics, on Flickr
P5040366 by sendposttiltimpics, on Flickr
P5040349 by sendposttiltimpics, on Flickr
P5040334 by sendposttiltimpics, on Flickr
P5040317 by sendposttiltimpics, on Flickr
P5040273 by sendposttiltimpics, on Flickr
P5040266 by sendposttiltimpics, on Flickr
P5040252 by sendposttiltimpics, on Flickr
P5040218 by sendposttiltimpics, on Flickr
P5040206 by sendposttiltimpics, on Flickr
P5040193 by sendposttiltimpics, on Flickr
P5040182 by sendposttiltimpics, on Flickr
P5040134 by sendposttiltimpics, on Flickr
P5040126 by sendposttiltimpics, on Flickr

And some videos: (sorry, my camera is better at pictures than videos)







Enjoy!
/Tim


----------



## Daneland (16 May 2016)

Holly cow. !!! Can we go and swim in it ?


----------



## Christos Ioannou (16 May 2016)

wow!  thanks for sharing


----------



## TimT (16 May 2016)

Kadir Mumyakmaz said:


> Holly cow. !!! Can we go and swim in it ?


You can - the owner charges ~8 US$ per person per day


----------



## Daneland (16 May 2016)

I will definitely do it if I go to ,although it was not on the top of my list but now it is.
Do you know the address or website for it ?


----------



## TimT (16 May 2016)

Kadir Mumyakmaz said:


> I will definitely do it if I go to ,although it was not on the top of my list but now it is.
> Do you know the address or website for it ?


http://www.bluespringspark.com/


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 May 2016)

Wow...paradise


----------



## Martin in Holland (17 May 2016)

Don't tell me that you live around the corner from that.


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 May 2016)

Just had the time to give those photos a proper look...and wow again
It almost looks as though it were scaped by the great man himself...that is Amano
Makes you realise how close his nature aquarium concept was to actual reality, and also what a great observer and artist he was distilling natures essence in to an aquarium.

P.S. I won't be going swimming in there though...aren't there alligators in Orlando


----------



## TimT (17 May 2016)

Martin in China said:


> Don't tell me that you live around the corner from that.


I dont  Business trip to Orlando, and then I drove the couple of hours up north to visit. Got a great deal on a rental Dodge Challenger 



Troi said:


> P.S. I won't be going swimming in there though...aren't there alligators in Orlando


Not in there  Current too strong, and too many people later in the day. I had it all to myself the first couple of hours after they opened, but after that families started trickling in. Peaceful manatees have been seen when the water in the main river gets too cold. Missed those unfortunately 

I'm adding some videos to the original post, stay tuned!


----------



## PARAGUAY (18 May 2016)

Fantastic camera work.Sort of puts to rest myth that the nature aquarium rarely replicates nature


----------



## rebel (18 May 2016)

Gobsmacked!

What was the maximum depth?


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (18 May 2016)

PARAGUAY said:


> Fantastic camera work.Sort of puts to rest myth that the nature aquarium rarely replicates nature



So True!


----------



## TimT (18 May 2016)

rebel said:


> Gobsmacked!
> 
> What was the maximum depth?


It was only really deep where the springs itself was. There I'd say it was, I don't know, 12 feet or so in the hole where the spring came up through the rocks. The creek itself was much more shallow. 3-5 feet and down to so low that you could not swim. When I stand up in the long video it is because it became too shallow to even float along the current without swimming.


----------



## rebel (18 May 2016)

TimT said:


> It was only really deep where the springs itself was. There I'd say it was, I don't know, 12 feet or so in the hole where the spring came up through the rocks. The creek itself was much more shallow. 3-5 feet and down to so low that you could not swim. When I stand up in the long video it is because it became too shallow to even float along the current without swimming.


Thanks for the info.

I think I am going to have awesome dreams for the new few weeks at least. This is indeed heaven.


----------



## Nelson (18 May 2016)

Fantastic ,and you arrived in style with the Dodge Challenger .


----------



## Manisha (20 May 2016)

Stunning photos....really inspirational  (& added to the 'to list')!


----------

